# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  1o Atlas Challenge 2011 by Bodybuilding.gr (3 Δεκεμβρίου, Γυμν. Σπ. Μπουρνάζου)

## Muscleboss

*1o Atlas Challenge by Bodybuilding.gr*

To Atlas Challenge θα είναι ένα event δύναμης το οποίο θα πραγματοποιηθεί για πρώτη φορά στις 3 Δεκεμβρίου 2011 και ώρα 18:00 στην Αθήνα, στο πρώην γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου και τώρα αναγνωρισμένο σωματείο από την ΕΟΣΔ και τη Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού, με την επωνυμία "Διάπλαση" όπου ιδρυτής και πρόεδρος είναι ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος.





Οι κινήσεις δύναμης στις οποίες θα διαγωνιστούν οι συμμετέχοντες θα είναι 2: 

*Κινήσεις*
1. Squat (Καθίσματα με ελέυθερη μπάρα)
2. Bench press (Πιέσεις στήθους σε οριζόντιο πάγκο με ελέυθερη μπάρα)

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα διαχωριστούν σε 2 κατηγορίες ανάλογα με το σωματικό τους βάρος.

*Κατηγορίες βάρους (Κλάσεις)*
1. -85 κιλών 
2. +85 κιλών

Σε περίπτωση που υπάρχουν αρκετοί συμμετέχοντες άνω των 100 κιλών, ενδέχεται να γίνει και μια 3η κλάση +100 κιλών.

Το βάρος το οποίο θα είναι πάνω στην μπάρα θα είναι δεδομένο και οι συμμετέχοντες θα διαγωνιστούν στο ποιός θα εκτελέσει τις περισσότερες επαναλήψεις με τα κιλά αυτά.

*Συνολικό βάρος μπάρας*
Squat: 
Κλάση -85: 85 κιλά
Kλάση +85: 95 κιλά

Bench press: 
Κλάση -85: 80 κιλά
Κλάση +85: 90 κιλά

Συνολικά θα υπάρξουν δηλαδή 4 κατηγορίες διαγωνισμού:
1. Squat -85
2. Squat +85

3. Bench press -85
4. Bench press +85

Ο κάθε διαγωνιζόμενος θα μπορεί να συμμετέχει σε μόνο μία ή και στις δύο κινήσεις της κλάσης του. Στο τέλος του event, από κάθε κλάση θα υπάρχει ένας γενικός νικητής, από τους αθλητές που συμμετείχαν και στις 2 κινήσεις, και θα είναι αυτός που θα έχει το μεγαλύτερο άθροισμα επαναλήψεων στις 2 κινήσεις. (π.χ. κάποιος αθλητής μπορεί να έχει 9 επαναλήψεις στο σκουατ και 15 στον πάγκο, σύνολο 24 επαναλήψεις).

Πέρα από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες θα υπάρχουν και δύο Open κατηγορίες (χωρίς διαχωρισμό βάρους) 1 μέγιστης επανάληψης (powerlifting).

5. OPEN Squat MAX– 1 επανάληψη με μέγιστο βάρος
6. OPEN Bench Press MAX – 1 επανάληψη με μέγιστο βάρος

Οι νικητές (και όχι μόνο) πέρα από τα βραβεία τους θα κερδίσουν και συμπληρώματα διατροφής προσφορά του Bodybuilding.gr e-shop.  :08. Toast: 


*Κανόνες Atlas Challenge
*
1. Όλοι οι αθλητές πρέπει να ακολουθήσουν τους κανόνες διαφορετικά θα αποκλειστούν απο την κριτική επιτροπή.
2. Η ζύγιση των αθλητών θα πραγματοποιηθεί 1 ώρα πριν την έναρξη του Atlas Challenge.
3. Επιτρέπονται ζώνες και ιμάντες, αλλά όχι φόρμες powerlifting (lifting suits).
4. Κάθε αθλητής θα έχει 1 προσπάθεια ανά κατηγορία συμμετοχής, εκτός από τις OPEN που θα έχουν 2 προσπάθειες ανά κατηγορία.
5. Ο μηρός του αθλητή στην κίνηση του σκουατ πρέπει να είναι χαμηλότερος ή παράλληλος με το έδαφος αλλιώς ο αθλητής θα ακυρώνεται.
6. Στην περίπτωση ισοπαλίας νικητής θα είναι ο αθλητής με το μικρότερο βάρος.
7. Στην κίνηση bench press η μπάρα στο χαμηλότερο σημείο της πρέπει να ακουμπάει στο στήθος, ενώ στο ψηλότερο σημείο της πρέπει οι αγκώνες να είναι σχεδόν τεντωμένοι.

*Ενημέρωση θέματος:

**Όσοι αθλητές δηλώσουν τη συμμετοχή τους μέχρι τις 19 Νοεμβρίου, θα έχουν δώρο ένα μπλουζάκι που θα βγεί αποκλειστικά για το event.

*

----------


## giannis64

αυτα ειναι γουστα.. :08. Toast: 

αλλη μια κενοτομια.. :03. Clap: 


αλλα εμεις θα το χασουμε. κριμα.. :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aντε εσκασε η βόμβα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

Αρκετα ενδιαφερον..... :01. Mr. Green: 

μπραβο... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup

καλη φαση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα εχουν αρκετοι την ευκαιρια να αποδείξουν τα γραφωμενα τους  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Εννοείται ότι ειναι μια ευκαιρια συναντησης και για όσους δεν θελουν να συμμετασχουν,απλα για να γνωριστουμε,to know us better  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Qlim4X

Αν και θα ειμαι σε διαιτα θα παρεβρεθω μιας και ειναι στο γυμναστηριο μου και μπορει να να συμετασχω απλα για την εμπειρια.

----------


## RAMBO

Ερχονται οσοι θελουν -μενουν οσοι μπορουν και αντεχουν(λεγαμε στο στρατο).ηρθε ο καιροσ να λυγισω κανα σιδερο :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αν και θα ειμαι σε διαιτα θα παρεβρεθω μιας και ειναι στο γυμναστηριο μου και μπορει να να συμετασχω απλα για την εμπειρια.


Aλεξ θα είναι ακριβως μια εβδομαδα *ΜΕΤΑ* το Κυπελλο της WABBA,εχουμε προβλεψει ότι μπορεί καποιοι αθλητες-μελη του φόρουμ να θελουν συμμετασχουν,δεν θα τους βαζαμε σε τετοια διαδικασία πανω στην δίαιτα.Ίσα-ίσα θα εχεις φαει κιόλας  :01. Wink:  :05. Squat:

----------


## jackaction

με βλεπω σαν τουσ φυλακισμενους στις ταινιες να κανω μονο παγκο καθε μερα και διαιτα μεχρι να πεσω 84μισο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
πολυ δυνατο event αλλα οι κατηγοριες μου φενονται λιγο καπως

----------


## tolis93

μεχρι δεκεμβριο θα εχω καταφερει να παρω αλλα 6 κιλα...ελπιζω.ετσι να παω 84 ρε! μπαρα τι διαολο θα εχω ανεβει.οποτε...ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ!!! ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΨΥΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΑΣ ΜΟΥ!!!

----------


## BODYMPAL

αρκετά καλό!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: Το αστείο είναι οτι 3 δεκ. εχω γενέθλια!!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

we''ll be there...to know us better only :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Πω , πω , καλη φαση , γουσταρω να δω και κανα βιντεακι καποιος απτο φορουμ πως ζορισεται να συκωσει την μπαρα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Εχει και κατηγορια παππου plus να λαβω και γω μερος ?  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτη την στιγμη υπάρχουν 17 ατομα δηλωμενα,να δουμε τωρα τι θα προκυψει και την τελευταία στιγμη :05. Weights:

----------


## hunteranimator

Μολις το ειδα,γαματο.Ειμαι και εγω μεσα,θα ερθω με ενα φιλο.  Ωραιο θα ητανε να ειχε και leg press

----------


## RAMBO

:02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator: ......λιγες ωρες μενουν μεχρι να μετακινηθουν οι τεκτωνικες πλακες της γης.... :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:

----------


## Johnnie jackson

να φοβόμαστε δηλαδή??  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Επειδη ο Ραμπο και οι λοιποί βραζει το αίμα σας και σας βλέπω με αγριες διαθεσεις ,το Atlas Challenge θα διαθετει παρόντες 2 φυσικοθεραπευτες,για καθε ενδεχόμενο (αχρειαστοι να είναι  φυσικα!)...
Τα μελη velinos & και ο γνωστος μας οfficer Dreiko θα προσφέρουν τις υπηρεσίες τους στο event!Toυς ευχαριστουμε  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## hunteranimator

ποοοοοοοοοο Παιδια καμια μαγικη συμβουλη να χασω 3 κιλακια για να ειμαι στην μικρη κατηγορια ειμαι 87,5 κιλα. Το καθαρτικο το εχω σκεφτει  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ποοοοοοοοοο Παιδια καμια μαγικη συμβουλη να χασω 3 κιλακια για να ειμαι στην μικρη κατηγορια ειμαι 87,5 κιλα. Το καθαρτικο το εχω σκεφτει


κουμπωσε καθαρτικο πριν τον υπνο και πριν το πρωινο σου και στο Ατλας ζυγισου γυμνος και 8α εισαι τζετ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## hunteranimator

χαχαχααχα θα ερθω με ενα φιλο συκιας

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

> ποοοοοοοοοο Παιδια καμια μαγικη συμβουλη να χασω 3 κιλακια για να ειμαι στην μικρη κατηγορια ειμαι 87,5 κιλα. Το καθαρτικο το εχω σκεφτει


Απλό το πρωι αυριο γεμιζεις την μπανιέρα με χοντρο αλατι και καυτό νερο , μπαίνεις μέσα για μιση ωρα, βγαινεις και μπαινεις κάτω απο κουβερτες για κανενα τεταρτο , επαναλαβμανεις αλλες 2 φορες, σε 1,5 ωρα δηλαδή θα είσαι 3-4 κιλά κάτω
απλά μην πιεις νερά πριν την ζύγιση

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

Η μαμακία είναι πως έχεις μια ώρα μόνο να επανέλθεις (τα υγρα σου) και αν δεν επανέλθουν ετοιμάσου για κράμπες

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηρεμηστε ρε παιδια,γιατι με αυτα που λετε ο φυσικοθεραπευτης δεν θα μας φτάνει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

> Ηρεμηστε ρε παιδια,γιατι με αυτα που λετε ο φυσικοθεραπευτης δεν θα μας φτάνει


Ξερεις , ότι αν έχει ψιλοαφυδατοθεί και πάει να σηκώσει 90 κιλά , θα μείνει κοκκαλομένος με την μπαρα λίγο πάνω από το στήθος και κλειδωμένα τα δικέφαλα,  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  πλάκα θα έχει, να δούμε και τις ικανότητες των φυσιοθεραπευτών  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## hunteranimator

Μαματη ιδεα θα την δοκιμασω καποια στιγμη.Απλα μαλλον θα πρεπει να το χωνεψω οτι την κατηγορια των 85+ δεν την γλυτωνω.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

λιγες ωρες εμεινανν...αιντε για ακονιστε ολοι τισ μπαρες......εχει μαχη αυριο.........και μετα μαχη με σουβλακια χεεχεχχεεεχεχ

----------


## tolis93

Παιδείας ξέρουν τι ώρα θα τελείωσει?  Δουλεύω στις 9 ρε γαμώτο. Το καλό είναι ότι είμαι ψηστης... θα πέσει ένα όργιο κρεάτων μετά τούμπανο!  Άντε ρε λίγες ώρες έμειναν!

----------


## ελμερ

και το γυμναστηριο κανονι...σιδεραδικο απο τα παλια καλα....μου θυμισε ενα που εκανα γυμναστικη πιστιρικας (θυμηθηκα αυτο που ειχε πει ο muscleboss πως εκει τα κιλα ειναι πραγματικα  :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Eddie

Ο Βελουδος παιδια ειναι μελος του φορουμ?Ξερουμε με τι ασχολειται,ββ η pl ξερω γω..?Μονη στον παγκο ποσο εκανε?

Μορφη!Επιβλητικος πολυ  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασίλη ο Βελούδος μονη εκανε επιτυχημενη στα 160 κιλα (2η προσπάθεια) και δοκιμασε την 3η του προσπαθεια στα 180 αλλα δεν τα κατάφερε

----------


## Eddie

> Βασίλη ο Βελούδος μονη εκανε επιτυχημενη στα 160 κιλα (2η προσπάθεια) και δοκιμασε την 3η του προσπαθεια στα 180 αλλα δεν τα κατάφερε


Μαλιστα,ευχαριστω Κωστα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

σ αυτη τη photo ειμαι πισω δεξια με το μπεζ σακακι.τι κοιταω και ειναι τα ματια μου σα δαιμονισμενου? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Εφηβων
*

----------


## Gianna

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα! Καταρχήν συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες και τους διοργανωτές του event, περαστικά στον κ. τραυματία και γρήγορη ανάρρωση. Επειδή μένω κοντά στο γυμναστήριο του κ. Μπουρνάζου, θα το μετάνιωνα σίγουρα αν δεν ερχόμουν, έστω και για λίγο, να δω τι παίζει βρε παιδί μου, να πω ένα γεια σε κανα μέλος του φόρουμ. Έτσι και έκανα, δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσα να μείνω πολύ λόγω κάποιων υποχρεώσεων που είχα μετά, (κρίμα δεν πρόλαβα και κανα μπλουζάκι) αλλά όσο έκατσα, ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα εμπειρία. Η ατμόσφαιρα πολύ ζεστή, ο μπουφές είχε πολύ πλάκα και οι αθλητές πολύ καλοί!!!Βέβαια είχε πολύ κόσμο και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είχα πάρει καλή θέση και δεν έβλεπα και πολλά πράγματα, δεν ήξερα και πολύ κόσμο, οπότε δεν το ευχαριστήθηκα τόσο, αλλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι είχε κάτι το....πωρωτικό.    :03. Clap:

----------


## RAMBO

το μπλουζακι το φορεσα να τιμησω το ονομα μου και το ατομο που με εκανε να ασχοληθω με το bodybuilding :03. Clap: 
αν και τα τελευταια χρονια εχω κοψει το μαλλι παλιοτερα ημασταν φτυστοι :01. Mr. Green: 

οι φωτο πολυ καλες απο το καταμεστο γυμναστηριο-μουσειο..αναμενουμε τα βιντεο ανυπομονα να δω και τι τραβηξα ολοκληροσ καμερα man...(αναλαμβανω βαφτισια-γαμους) :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> το μπλουζακι το φορεσα να τιμησω το ονομα μου και το ατομο που με εκανε να ασχοληθω με το bodybuilding
> αν και τα τελευταια χρονια εχω κοψει το μαλλι παλιοτερα ημασταν φτυστοι
> 
> οι φωτο πολυ καλες απο το καταμεστο γυμναστηριο-μουσειο..αναμενουμε τα βιντεο ανυπομονα να δω και τι τραβηξα ολοκληροσ καμερα man...(αναλαμβανω βαφτισια-γαμους)


α ρε ραμπο...στη φαση με το πιτσιρικι απο διπλα να σου κοβει τα μισα πλανα κ τον αντι αν θυμαμαι καλα( ντερεκι ολοκληρο) να μη κουνιεται κ να εχει κατσει στη μεση. κ εγω ο λακαμας να σου παταω το καλοδιο της μηχανης. δν υπηρχε η φαση

----------


## RAMBO

δυσκολη η δουλεια του καμερα man,γι αυτο την ανεθεσαν σε εναν βετερανο πρασινομπερε :03. Military All OK:

----------


## tolis93

> δυσκολη η δουλεια του καμερα man,γι αυτο την ανεθεσαν σε εναν βετερανο πρασινομπερε


ρ συ ραμπο.οταν πιεζες εσυ.ποιος βιντεοσκοπουσε?? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

στο αυτοματο την εχω εκπαιδευση την καμερα :01. Wink: ..ειναι σαν τι γυναικες,πρεπει απο την αρχη να τους μαθεις τα κολπα για να μην κανουν τα δικα τους

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> το μπλουζακι το φορεσα να τιμησω το ονομα μου και το ατομο που με εκανε να ασχοληθω με το bodybuilding
> αν και τα τελευταια χρονια εχω κοψει το μαλλι παλιοτερα ημασταν φτυστοι
> 
> οι φωτο πολυ καλες απο το καταμεστο γυμναστηριο-μουσειο..αναμενουμε τα βιντεο ανυπομονα να δω και τι τραβηξα ολοκληροσ καμερα man...(αναλαμβανω βαφτισια-γαμους)


ασε ρε...περισσοτερο εκατσα εγω πισω απο την καμερα παρα εσυ :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> στο αυτοματο την εχω εκπαιδευση την καμερα..ειναι σαν τι γυναικες,πρεπει απο την αρχη να τους μαθεις τα κολπα για να μην κανουν τα δικα τους


οπως μ χε πει μια μερα ενας καφετζης στα εξαρχεια. η γυναικα ειναι σα το πλακακι. θελει καλο πατημα στην αρχη για να στρωσει.μετα δε στρωνει με τπτ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

> O Μergy, ο οποίος γυμναζεται στο γυμναστηριο του Μπουρναζου,όπως τον ψυχολογησα πρεπει να είχε και παραπανω από 250.
> Απλα ο τελευταίος αντίπαλος (Βασίλης) ειχε κανει  την τελευταία του προσπαθεια και ο Mergy με την προηγουμενη στα 240 ήταν ήδη νικητης.Φυσιολογικα λοιπον στην 3η του δεν ρίσκαρε περισσότερο και εκανε με 250.
> Πολυ δυνατος στα σκουωτ.Αλλα και ο Βασίλης που βγηκε 2ος ήταν δυνατός παίκτης.Μπραβο και στους 2.


μου είπε το παλικάρι πως πριν λίγο καιρό είχε βγάλει 270.... με ρώτησε ποσα πρέπει να σηκωσει για να πάρει πρώτη θέση και του είπα οτι νομίζω καμιά 200-220 και μου λεει "ok i have it .. few months ago , i ve squat 270" 

Να σας πω την αληθεια δεν τον πολυπίστεψα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## velinos

ηταν ολοι φοβεροι mb nasser polyneikos .... οσοι ησασταν εκει νιωσατε σιγουρα αυτο που γινοταν , πολυ ζεστο κλημα η ολη διοργανωση ηταν σε επιπεδο οικογενειακο οπως το χαρακτηρησε μετα το τελος της και ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος πραγματικα αξιζε και με το παραπανω και πραγματικα 
περασα πολυ καλυτερα απο το  να πηγαινα να επινα 2-3 ποτα  με φιλους  :01. Smile: 

α και ολα τα ευσημα στον ραμπο ηταν φοβερος σκηνοθετης  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> α και ολα τα ευσημα στον ραμπο ηταν φοβερος σκηνοθετης


Παρασκευη βραδυ θα εχουμε το πρωτο βιντεο,θα δουμε τι καταφερε ο Ραμπο :01. Wink:

----------


## Goofonly

> *Παρασκευη βραδυ θα εχουμε το πρωτο βιντεο*,θα δουμε τι καταφερε ο Ραμπο


 :03. Clap:

----------


## KostasA.

Ωχ, θα κλειστούμε πάλι μέσα στο σπίτι παρασκευή βράδυ..! Μια με τις προπονήσεις μια με τα βίντεο θα μας διώξει στο τέλος η γυναίκα που δεν την βγάζουμε έξω....!

----------


## Goofonly

> Ωχ, θα κλειστούμε πάλι μέσα στο σπίτι παρασκευή βράδυ..! Μια με τις προπονήσεις μια με τα βίντεο θα μας διώξει στο τέλος η γυναίκα που δεν την βγάζουμε έξω....!


πολλά πες της θέλει...  :01. Razz:   άκου εκεί να τη βγάλουμε και έξω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KostasA.

Ελα μου ντε!

----------


## thanos col

λυτοτητα!ακου εκει εξοδο

----------


## Johnnie jackson

> Παρασκευη βραδυ θα εχουμε το πρωτο βιντεο,θα δουμε τι καταφερε ο Ραμπο


το περιμένουμε πως και πως  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Φωτογραφίες από απονομές  :03. Thumb up: 

*1) Εφηβοι
**Πιέσεις Παγκου Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις
*
*Νικητης: Χρυσόστομος Φωτιάδης 

*
* 
2) Κατηγορία -85κ. σωματικο βαρος
Πιέσεις Παγκου Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις 

Νικητης: Ιan Steintherson

**
**

3) Κατηγορία -85κ. σωματικο βαρος
Squat Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις

Νικητης: John Mergy

**
**

4)Overall Κατηγορίας -85κ. σωματικο βαρος

Νικητης: Δημήτρης Σταματόπουλος

*
* 
5)Κατηγορία +85κ. σωματικο βαρος
Πιέσεις Παγκου Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις

Νικητης: Γιάννης Βελούδος
*


*
6) Κατηγορία +85κ. σωματικο βαρος
Squat Mεγιστες Επαναλήψεις

Νικητης: Δημήτρης Αθανασόπουλος

**
**

7) Overall Κατηγορίας +85κ. σωματικο βαρος

Νικητης: Γιάννης Βελούδος

**
*

----------


## guidestar74

> Kαλησπέρα σε όλους!


Γεια σου Κωστα..!!

----------


## Muscleboss

*8 ) Οpen Kατηγορία Πιεσεις Παγκου
Mεγιστα κιλά για 1 επανάληψη

Δημήτρης Μπέκας

** 

Κωστας Αγγελόπουλος

*
* 
9) Οpen Κατηγορία Squat
Mεγιστα κιλά για 1 επανάληψη

John Mergy*



*Βασίλης Φυσατίδης*

----------


## Muscleboss

Και φυσικά *Βάσια Δημητράκη*

----------


## KostasA.

> Γεια σου Κωστα..!!



Καλημέρα Δημήτρη γίγαντα όλα καλά?

----------


## GREEK POWER

To μεγαλυτερο κερδος των παιδιων  και αυτο που θα τους μηνει οταν θα πεσει η "σκονη" ειναι η φωτο διπλα στο γιγαντα ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟ :03. Clap:

----------


## sofos

χαχαχαχ ο κομπρα σε καθε φωτο στεκεται απο πισω σα σαμποτερ  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## morbit_killer

μια γέυση απο άλλους παρόμοιους με το atlas διαγωνισμούς[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TggWyi1hf0w&feature=relmfu][/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TggWy...feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWZUR...eature=related

----------


## BlooDdeaD_MefiSt

Βιντεο απο την Open του σκουατ γιατι δεν υπαρχει? :01. Unsure:  Μονο τον mergy με τα 250 ειδα  :01. Razz:

----------

